# Do reputable breeders ever post on puppyfind or nextdaypets



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

or another puppy listing website?

Just curious as I love to look at the pictures. 
Trish


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I can't think of any that I know that do, but I wouldn't be too surprised if I found out one did. Most reputable breeders get enough referrals that they don't need to do that.

So, have you not found a breeder to work with yet?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I, personally, would not trust a breeder on that site. Most reputable ones don't have to use sites like that to sell their puppies. I actually feel really sorry for the dogs on there. But when I was looking, I did stumble on that site and had to wonder WHY the Hav's on there were so much cheaper? I think I would rather spend the extra $$ on a better breeder and get a healthier dog that is purebred than take a chance on a site like that to save a few bucks. In the long run, you could end up spending MORE money on vet bills than just paying for a puppy that has been bred from parents with no medical problems.

Kara


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Please please do not use like puppyfind ect to many scams I almost got scam I was suppost to get a little puppy today not going to happen the police are in volved now . Thank god for this site that is what lead me to knowing it was a scam thank you all that priv,. mess me about the scams


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Susan, Sorry to hear that you are not getting # 2. Can you share your story? Very Sad.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Susan,

What on earth happened?

hugs,
Kara


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Oh kara I can just scream I was in the biggest fraud puppy ring there is in Nigeria OMG I have been on the phone since 6 am taking care of this it is now 8 am Im so upset no little girl puppy


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

See what happen I went to puppyfine I love to look at all the little darlings came across this little blk / white puppy the one that I showed here talk to one perosn they told me that the man can no longer care for the puppy he is a REV and is in west africa missionary work yeah right!!!!! Well she forward my email asking about the puppy every thing sounded good pedigree health check legs eyes ect so I said Ok then, I wanted to a little female to show.Im not rich Im on SSI so money is very limited to me,The price was in the ball park for me kind of sort of,Well he was emailing me saying he want a loving caring home like we all do for the little sweet hearts.Well He ask me to western union the money to me in Lagos Nigeria hmmm ok missionary work so I took all the $$ I had and did it well I put in the wrong place thank god I have been away and have not heard of these scams lucky for me people here at this site are so careing and Priv mess me and told me well when the man went to get the money he could not since I sent it to the wrong place.When I called western union they turned it straight over to the fraud they told me they have been after this man for a while it was one of the biggest scam people out there,So never less I got my money back thank good before my hubby found out,And I gave them the phone number email address ect to the fraud place so that is my store so any one out there looking for a puppy PLEASE!!!! Make sure you know them. I KNow I will ever go back to that site every again I went there before that is where I got yoda from Im sure there are some real breeder on there but there is not that many.I got lucky with my little Yoda.Im so sad and hurt right now I can just cry!! But thanks to this site I was warned in time Susan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh (((((Susan))))

I am SO very sorry that someone tried to scam you! That's AWFUL! Thank God that you didn't lose the money and the police are now involved.

It never ceases to amaze me how some people would try to do something so hurtful and deceitful to others.....that man should be put in jail and never let loose!

Terrible!

hugs,
Kara


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I just got a email from the man who says he is with the frieght company and will return the puppy I cant beleave these people


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Susan,

How awful and heartbreaking! Thank goodness you got your money back and didn't wind up w/a puppy who may have had serious problems...and astronomical vet bills. Hang in there, I'm sure there's another puppy in your future. God bless!

Huge Hav-a-hugs!
Leslie


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I think I wont try to get another puppy this was just to hard on me to be let down like this I would of been out of the money with no pupy what a fraud


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

What is the Independent Havanese Club? I see a breeder that claims she is the head of that club. What is that about? I've seen a lot of breeders on those commercial sites. They all claim to have championship dogs and lines and of course the best dogs ever. What does that really mean? A champion? Does that just mean that they finished the dog? How can every breeder have so many champions? As a buyer, it's so hard to know who to believe and what to believe. Should you just stay away from anyone that advertises on these kind of sites? I see many of them that claim to be members of the clubs, etc. But i guess that doesn't really mean anything? Frustrating!! I have looked and the breeders on this forum who appear to be very knowledgeable and helpful aren't advertising on those sites. Maybe that's a good clue to stay away from the one's who do!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I have not found a dog yet...*

and I would still rather have an older puppy or young adult. I can't believe how hard it is to find a reputable breeder. Like Susan showed us, if it seems too good to be true, RUN....I'm so glad she didn't lose the money. I think we also have learned NO wire transfers. If she hadn't sent it to the wrong place, it would be gone. So glad for you Susan. Sorry it happened to you!!

It's such a shame that there isn't a more organized way to 'look up' or ask about a breeder. You would think that would prevent some trouble. I'm sure it would be a nightmare to maintain.

I know Kay Rodgers has that list of good breeders but there are FEW remotely near me. Wouldn't it be great if there was also a list of BAD breeders [like the teeny tiny breeder...ugh] kindof like BBB but for Havanese.

The search goes on.

Perhaps by the end of summer something will develop for me. I have time and I'm being very picky at this stage.

I need to 'chill out' and I apologize for my zeal. I am relaxing and realizing that all good things take time!

And I'm enjoying my love Quincy. Although he wouldn't go on a walk with me a little bit ago...first time ever. It is hot and he was too content to lay on the chair in the A/C.

Trish


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Can't blame him for that, Trish! It's hot here, too. Hey, I understand your zeal! 

I have puppy fever, too! I DON'T want to make a big mistake. That's what's so great about this forum.

Thanks, Susan for sharing your story. I'm sorry it happened to you, but I'm glad that you didn't lose the money. Now we who are searching know to stay away from those sites.


M.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Susan,
I am so heartbroken for you. I am so sorry that you had to go through this. Thank you for sharing this with all of us. You could very well save someone else on this site having to go through this pain. I am so glad that you did not lose your money, but I know that doesn't ease the pain of the losing the puppy you had hoped for. Hopefully, in time, you will be ready and the right situation and right dog will come along.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Trish, don't apologize for your zeal. Zeal and excitement are good - just use them to your advantage to make sure you look into things thoroughly ahead of time. A good breeder can't pop a puppy out for you on demand. It takes time to find the right stud to complement their bitch, then they have to wait for the bitch to come into season, see if the pregnancy took, and then the puppy still has to grow old enough to leave his mother. It can easily take many months. You have had some excellent referrals. See if you can get on a waiting list with them and take a little time to keep learning about the breed in general. A fabulous little puppy will happen with patience - and that will also give you the time to save the money and/or convince your DH of the price. AND, while you wait, there is a much higher chance of an older puppy or young adult becoming available. It just seems to work that way sometimes.

Susan, I'm sorry for all you've gone through.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Susan, I am so sorry you had this awful thing happen to you. I just saw a news story on this subject. It seems the people who run the "lottery scams" are now doing the "puppy scam". How terrible!!!

With regard to Nextdaypets, I can only say this...I've told this story before, and I am not advocating their website. I think I just got lucky - very lucky. I found Kodi on NDP. The breeder was a hobby breeder. What I think happened is this. A very good breeder/shower sold a pup after finishing it. I think the person she sold it to mated it with the bitch of the breeder I purchased Kodi from. Kodi has an excellent pedigree. If I listed it, most of you would probably recognize the breeders. I paid $1500 for Kodi, so far he is in excellent health and is just what a Hav should be. 

However, in the past couple of years, I have seen the NDP website list some really weird pups. Knowing what I know now, I would never use one of these websites again. Thanks to this forum, I have a great selection of breeders right here.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think it IS possible to find a good quality healthy hav on Next Day Pets/Puppyfind.I do not think most quality breeders would advertise there on a regular basis,but I DO think it's possible a good breeder could advertise a pup or 2.I think you just have to go into it with your eyes wide open and be very cautious about it.Watch for red flags.I believe anyone can advertise there,from puppy mills,to crack pots,good breeder,hobby breeder etc.and everything in between.It doesn't make someone a good breeder or a bad breeder based on whether they ever advertised a puppy there.In fact,I'd even go so far as to say,that even the puppies with health problems on this forum I believe were bought directly from a website.I know the teenie tiny sickly ones are bred in Kansas....I looked at their website when I was searching for Quince.....not because of Next Day Pets,but because they have their own website that pops up when you search for havanese breeders.I wouldn't have any idea whether they have/had advertised on any of these puppy find sites,but my point is the same.A good breeder can have a fancy website and sell you an inferior pup.A bad breeder can have one too,or advertise on next day pets and also sell you an inferior pup.There are many good breeders out there,and many more bad ones.It is your job to find the one you trust and do your homework.Everyone has different comfort levels...a red flag to me may not be a red flag to someone else.I would look on Next Day Pets,Puppy Find,and ALL the others,go to many hav breeder websites and talk with them........ALOT.Ultimately the choice is yours and you'll know.

Money isn't always a sign either.I know I paid far less for my guy then others have and I got a quality healthy puppy.....some of them didn't......a high price tag doesn't always make a quality/healthier dog.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Kimberly thank you and I agree...*

I have a good list of breeders around me thanks to all the fab referrals I've received from this forum and on. I would email a recommended person and she would say 'I don't but try so and so'....it's amazing how nice and helpful 'good breeders' are.

Julie so true. There are many 'flashy' websites that are are sparkle and no substance.

Michele glad it worked out for you.

And fellow newbies, we will find our forever pet, we just have to be patience [something I'm NOT good at!]

I am hoping that all the Spring lovin' will produce a puppy that someone was thinking of keeping or something or other and wll sell as pet...

I agree it will all work out.

I know we 'newbies' are learning so much from this board. I have a couple library books right now too! :O)

DH will spend any amount of money at this point so I can stop obsessiing!!!:whoo: 
Trish


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My 
God Susan!! I went shopping for a couple hours & came back to your horrible news!!! :hurt: I cannot belive that you had to go thru this!! I know how much you love Yoda and wanted a little girl. These people should be ashamed of themselves    I guess there is a lesson in all of this, but I am sure it is better for you have gotten your $ back than have to explain to your hubby you lost the $ and a puppy! 
What creeps!!!

Laurie


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Susan,

I am so sorry you had to go through this; I know it was heart breaking to experience. Thank goodness you got your money back and maybe the authorities can slow this guy down. It is good that you shared your story with us. I have heard of a few bad outcomes from puppy buys at the same site. So, getting this posted may help others from getting burned.

Several of us on this board are breeders, although we may not have puppies available, we usually can offer referrals to good breeders that do. One of the most important things a good breeder can offer is mentoring and long term relationships. This board is a nice place to start.... :biggrin1:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Susan, I am so sorry you went through this horrible ordeal - what jerks!!! These horrible people know that by playing with peoples emotions, they can potentially make a lot of money - how despicable!!!! I am happy that you got your money back and did not lose that. Big hugs to you, Susan, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

So sorry to hear your news, Susan. The bright side would be that you did get your money back.....I'm sure many have not.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Susan, don't give up on Hav #2. I am sure there is one out there for you. You just have to search in better places. :biggrin1: 
Just so you know, another forum has posted a warning about this, and it was on my local news, also.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It's not hard to find a good breeder with a puppy available these days. Just ask a good breeder and if they don't have one they know who else does. It might not be close to you or cheap compared to what a 5 or 6 hundred price on puppyfind might look like, but there are good puppies available.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It does seem like there are quite a few puppies available all the time.Of course,the same thing rings true.....if it is too good to be true.....it probably is!I'd be very skeptical of a hav pup that costs 500.00-600.00......that would be a red flag for me.....but so would a 2500.00-3500.00 havanese...for ME.I think anyone can find a good quality puppy if they do plenty of research,use their common sense,and do not get in a big hurry.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Thank you all can you beleave this jerk had the nerve to call me and try to talk me into it and all he wanted was a great home for 150.00 GRRRRRR!!!! he even had a fake airlines address to make it look real. when I call the air lines his agent said he would use they told me they dont even ship a dog from that area with out an adult present at all time, I know there are so many dogs out there at a good breeder I have seen so many of them but at the price they are wanting for a possible show dog, its so out of reach for me it would take me a long time to save for that kind of money, I think alot of my problem is I so want to trust people. I tell it the way it is I dont hide things I am a honest person and when I say I promise you can take it to the bank, not no more, So I try to keep in mind I did get my money back and my inlaw made a special welcoming home dinner for this little puppy In not getting its sad, I had to call them and try to stop them from making the dinner party for her LOL they are great people shrimp and chicken for the dogs awwwww how nice was that some day I will get a little girl to take to fun matchs to start off with and move along slowly now since all my kids are gone I was really looking forward to pupy classes and shows,.Thanks again all of you GREAT PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I know I need to move out of calif maybe to texas or something. Any breeders here are up north not in san diego county and some that I have spoken to I get a bad feeling from. So I will have my little girl in my dreams just not in body,


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry for your ordeal Susan. I was worried about it.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Thank you so much Tom In time I am sure I will get over it but as for to day just alot of tears . I feel like an ************ It will just take a few days.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh Susan. So sorry to hear about your ordeal. Thank goodness that you sent the money to the wrong place. Someone was looking out for you. :angel: Don't give up hope.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

susan, thanks for sharing, my heart goes out to you. don't give up hope, k eep on looking. i shopped for months for coco. i came accross many good and helpful breeders and lots of byb, puppy mills etc. i spent hours on the internet, tracking down leads. just as we were ready to travel to northern ca, i found a great breeder in escondido, right down the road from you and a two hour drive for us. at a recent orange co pet expo i met a bunch of members of the southern ca havanese assoc. we attended a meeting and met several members from the san diego area. it took a lot of persistance and i was in a hurry but it paid of as i made many good contacts and learned along the way. one of the most helpful was our own kimberly! judith


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Judith : SO you found a breeder in Escondido wow how exciting! I am a member the southern cal. I just have not been to any meeting do to al the traveling I have been doing.I was just voted on 2 months ago. Where are you at? I would love to meet people in our area are you in LA / aheim area ? 30 Years ago I lived in San Fernando valley I know the area pretty good 
Rita: Thank you for now I think I have decided to wait since all this has happen .I know some thing was looking over me no doubt about that.If it was meant to be it would of happen so it was not my time to have a little puppy.some day it will happen . I just hope it will be soon.
This site is the best such caring people here .Mellisa have have done a great job !!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Susan, I have been thinking about you all night - I am sure feeling for you. Did you ever tell Hubby?? I'm figuring he would wonder why you were so upset and sad. 
Laurie


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

hi susan, i live on catalina island off the coast of long beach. the boat ride is one hour to the mainland. coco is a very good sailor, thank god!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I did tell hubby thank g he was not feeling well so he stayed in bed all day he didnt get up till 4 pm. But I did tell him about the scam going on.My hubby has no clue about dogs or any thing else he was a farm boy LOL I think he still is and he just dont know it,He thinks every one should get a dog from a pound.He never own a prebred until Yoda came along .He said a person has to be crazy to pay more than 40.00 for a dog as you can see I also have that problem with hubby.So for me to get another puppy at the show price is going to be very hard for me.To bad there is no body I can trust in my area closes enough to drop by that would take a payment plan LOL then hubby would never know, I so want to try showing that would be so nice. I fugure with my shyness I could start off in a puppy class / fun match I think that would be so much fun. I can taste it I want it so bad LOL. As for what happen to me Im still sad about it but I think now I am so angery. That these people think its ok to do this to others when I am the type that would take my shirt off my back if some one needed it.
Judith if you ever come down this way let me know would love to meet you!!!!!! I wonder how yoda would do on a boat ride.


----------



## Eileen Marshall (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi I wanted to share this with all of you. I sent an email to that site and this is what I got back. I wrote because they were advertiseing a Havanese & 
chihuahua. They have closed down the site. My email was sent back. 
This little dog that they were advertiseing for $450. was a sad looking case.
**BEWARE of scammers! You can identify these individuals because they will ask to pay by money order or wire transfer. The majority of the scammers are international, and do not care much about the pet, but the transaction itself. 

**NEVER send money to anyone in Africa, Nigeria, Cameroon, London. Here is a popular scam response: You can contact (my friend)(one of my buyers)(an associate) that just bought puppies from me. He (is a Pastor)(is a Priest), he just contacted me and moved to Africa (for missionary work)(as he is a man of God's work) and he went there with the puppies he recently bought from me. He can no longer keep the puppies and request I find a new home for them....

eileen


----------



## Eileen Marshall (Apr 6, 2007)

Susan IM very sorry for your heart ache. This will help to alert others and you should feel good that they have closed down that site. At least that scammer. One more down and many to go. If we all could expose one of these scammer it would make a dent in a large network of fraud.

Your a hero. Thank you.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!! It is true if ever one gets the word out then it just will do just that put a dent in it. I have notified some clubs also that way they can pass the word around too.YOU DID A GREAT JOB !!!


----------

